# يلا يلا اضحك شوية وفرفش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*سألو بنت  دلوعة شو يعني (عزا) 
قالت:   بارتي حزين بيوزعوا فيه قهوة دايت 


 -------------------------

شحاد شاف بنت سمينة, قالها الله يخليكي صار لي يومين ما أكلت لقمة . . ..  

ردت عليه:   مو طبيعي أنا بهنيك على إرادتك مين الدكتور الرائع اللي عامل عندو هدا الرجيم 

-------------------------


واحد   بخيل اشترى لأولاده كرة قدم فرحو فيها وطلبو منه ينفخها....  

قال لهم إذا نجحتوا السنة الجاية بانفخها 

-------------------------

مرة واحد بيسأل صاحبه: مرتك من النوع النكد؟ 
حكاله: ليش هو في نوع تاني... 

-------------------------

حمصي جندي قالوله انه بس يمر الرئيس بتطلق 21 طلقة  

قالهم:   واذا جبتو من اول طلقه...... 

  ------------------------- 

وحدة زوجها سافر وتأخر قالت لامها اخاف يكون تزوج؟؟؟   

قالت تفاءلي خير يمكن يكون عمل حادث 

-------------------------

جمل شاف زرافه وقل لها يسلم ها الطول   

قالت الزرافه اففففففففففففف حتى البدو تعلمو يغازلو
-------------------------*​


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههه*

*حلوين يا رنا*
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه جمال جدا
شكرا ليكي يا rana​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمال جدا يا ربنا شكرا ليكى ربنا معاكى​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه

حلوين  اوى  يا رانا

شكرا ليكى*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه


رووووعه


شكرا ليكم*


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوين يا رنا*
> ​



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه جمال جدا
> شكرا ليكي يا rana​



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يياركك


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جمال جدا يا ربنا شكرا ليكى ربنا معاكى​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين  اوى  يا رانا
> 
> شكرا ليكى*​



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يياركك


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى;17472
ff0
18 قال:
			
		

> *ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوين قوى شوية الضحك اللي ضحكتهم مع هذه النكت الجميلة *


----------



## rana1981 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *حلوين قوى شوية الضحك اللي ضحكتهم مع هذه النكت الجميلة *



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

تحف يا رنا


----------



## مزريانى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

رررررررررررررررررررررروعه 
يارنا
قمه الابداع


----------



## rana1981 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> تحف يا رنا



شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
نوررررتي


----------



## rana1981 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مزريانى قال:


> رررررررررررررررررررررروعه
> يارنا
> قمه الابداع



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
جمال اوى يارنا 
عجبتنى بتاعت الزرافة 
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## redoOo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه حلوين كتير وجامدين هههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جمال اوى يارنا
> عجبتنى بتاعت الزرافة
> ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية
> المسيح معك ويباركك



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

redooo قال:


> هههههههههههه حلوين كتير وجامدين هههههههه



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يباركك*​


----------



## tonyturboman (25 ديسمبر 2009)

تحفة تحفة
اول مرة اسمعهم
شكرا لك


----------



## مريم12 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوين اوى
ميرررسى يا رنونتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## dark_angel (25 ديسمبر 2009)

_*مش ممكن مش معقول ايه الحلاوة دى*_​


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
حلووووووين اوووووووووى


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

tonyturboman قال:


> تحفة تحفة
> اول مرة اسمعهم
> شكرا لك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *حلوين اوى
> ميرررسى يا رنونتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا يا قمر 
نورررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> _*مش ممكن مش معقول ايه الحلاوة دى*_​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلووووووين اوووووووووى



*شِكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------

